# Partikeleffekt



## dr.Rasmusen (16. März 2002)

Weis irgendwer vieleicht wie ich eine mit 3D Max gennerierte Waffe am besten in eine Hand fallen lasse die ich Real aufgenommen habe .
Das Problem ist die Knarre soll sich in der Luft drehen und dann mit einer Hand aufgefanngen werden . Wie kann ich die Knarre also so rumschleudern und mach ich die Animation in 3D Max am besten oder lass ich einfach die Knarre in Adobe After Effekts 5.5 rumfliegen ?


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

du solltest die animation in 3dsmax rendern. weil sich die pistole ja dreht, brauchst du alle ansichten/lichtreflektionen/ etc...
die fertige animation mit einem alpha-kanal raus rechnen, in after effects importieren und dort das compositing durchführen. hier kannst du ja dann noch effekte einfügen wie blurs, etc....

wenn du es aufwendig machen willst kannst du aus dem max auch mehrere passes einzeln rausrendern. die pistole einzeln, das shading einzeln, den alph-kanal einzeln...... und alles im after effects zusammensetzen um die grösstmögliche kontrolle zu haben

>ralph
-------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

O o o,
Du machst es dir ja schon gleich Hammerschwer.
Das Problem bei solchen Dingen ist, dass die Waffe passend von Daumen und restlichen Fingern umschlossen sein muss. Der Daumen darf z.B. nicht hinter der Waffe sein. Dieses Problem ist mit Bluescreen sehr schwer zu lösen.
Naja bevor du sie in AfterEFX bewegst, muss du die Grundbewegung denke ich in 3dStudio machen. Das ist ja nicht schwer eine Waffe um sich selbst zu drehen.
Was deutlich einfacher wäre, ist, dass die Waffe auf eine offene Hand fällt. Das ist dann ganz leicht mit Bluescreen zu lösen.
Sag mal genauer, was du machen willst.


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

ich muss dich leider ein wenig korrigieren.
es ist nicht nötig die hand vor bluescreen aufzunehmen, solange man die hand nicht in eine andere umgebung integrieren möchte. das heisst: filme eine hand z.B. vor einer mauer, rendere die pistole und 
integriere die 3D pistole in das gefilmte bildmaterial. der daumen muss in after effects maskiert werden damit er "vor" der pistole erscheint. (maskierungen braucht eine gewisse erfahrung im umgang mit compositing systemen)

>ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

@Ralph:
Das war ein Missverständnis. Ich wollte nicht die Hand vor Bluescreen filmen, sondern die Pistole. Hand auf Spur 2, Pistole auf Spur 1, auf Pistolenspur nen Bluescreen rauf.
So dumm bin ich nicht.


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

sorry, war wohl ein missverständnis. wollte dich nicht beleidigen.

schönes wochenende

>ralph
-------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

Kein Problem


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (16. März 2002)

*falsche überschrift*

Oh .. ich habe versehnetlich eine Falsche überschrift genommen , das ganze hat nichts mit Partikeleffekten zu tun . 
Also die Waffe wir in die Luft geworfen . Es ist eine Browning GPDA9 .
Diese fliegt dann so durch die Luft und dreht sich wie beim Jonglieren . In einer Hand die offen Waagrecht in die Luft gehoben wird steht ein Magazin . Die Waffe soll so auf die hand fallen das das Magazin in der Waffe dann steckt . Dieser Effekt ist nicht unmöglich aber man kann es unmöglich Real Filmen da wohl niemand sowas kann . Also die Hand umschließt eigentlich in dem ersten Moment gar nicht die Waffe . Das Magazin muss ja auch nicht unbedingt in der Waffe stecken , ich kann ja die Waffe ienfach darüberlegen beim landen auf der Hand .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

Na das ist natürlich deutlich einfacher:

Mach das alles in 3DStudio. Mach am besten ein Foto von deiner Offenen Hand importier das in Max und animier das dort komplett
(Magazin und Waffe kannste du dort ja perfekt integrieren).


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (16. März 2002)

*danke*

Hört sich leicht an , sicher stoße ich da auf ein paar Hindernisse , danke aml auf jeden Fall . Echt hilfreich wenn ich dann noch Fragen habe Poste ich wieder .


----------

